# PIGGY BACK CARS



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I few weeks ago I was up in Flagstaff. My customer is near the Mainline tracks through Flagstaff. 

I noticed a lot of Piggy Back Cars on the trains going through town. 

Is Piggy Back service increased? or have I not noticed them before in that quanity?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I never noticed they went away...I think ya need to get out a little more JJ


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Here in Florida there is a mild upswing in TOFC and COFC service along the east coast--fuel costs are actually helping the railroads. Almost all truck traffic in Fl is inbound consumer goods and empty going out--very expensive use of fuel to get an empty trailer out of Florida. Always a silver llining to all problems--even cost of fuel spike. 

Matt


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

John, 
Was those pigs on flats or new style hauler? (what I call new) 
Toad


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

Piggyback service was always big on the UP.


----------



## Jim James (Feb 12, 2008)

BNSF through Flagstaff and yes, Pig traffic is up and will go higher in the future without a doubt. Watched a program on TV saying an increase of about 100% was forecast for the near future for the UP and BNSF out of Southern California, south and east. I saw a heavy & steady increase before I retired from UP in '04. Jim


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

On my way to Marty's each year I passed this siding with a large amount of Piggy back cars stitting. The over growth was thick. 
Looks like they been there a long time. If Piggy back is up it will be interesting to see if they are still there. 
I think they were on a siding on route 54 just outside of Tucumcari NM


----------

